# HOLIDAY HARES VOTING IS A DONE DEAL



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks to all for your votes! 

We ended the voting a couple hours early, sorry if you didn't get a chance to cast a ballot. 

Wehad a troll sign up with a half dozen screen names, and while it doesn't appear to be contest-related (none of the names registered a vote, and it wasn't a regular member, just a kid who drops by every so often to post something dumb )we thought it wasbest to close the voting now just in case. 

But hey, you had a couple of weeks!

Thanks to all! Results will be up shortly! 



sas :big kiss:


----------

